# Arizona EMT certification/available jobs



## MikeEMT609 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello All
I have been working as an EMT-B for almost 26 years, all in Los Angeles County. I have experience working BLS IFT,911,CCT (Nurse Staffed,RT and hospital based units).
I was thinking about moving to Arizona (Bullhead/Ft Mohave), and I have a few questions if someone can help me-
1)I am certified in Los Angeles County/State of California and have my NREMT, what is the process to obtain Arizona Certification?
Where would I need to go to complete the process?
2)Does anyone know about any open positions in the Bullhead/Ft Mohave/Havasu/Laughlin areas? I would be willing to accept a job for an ambulance company, casino or hospital.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mc400 (Feb 7, 2011)

Just take your national or actually fax it to DHS and fill out the application. They will send you an AZ card. There is River Medical Ambulance which covers the La Paz county areas which I believe is owned by AMR. Cannot tell you much about the other if they are Fire Based or Private for 911. There are for interfacility companies as well. I would think that the casino's in laughlin have some sort of ems first responders but I believe they are coverered by Clark County Fire 911 wise.


----------



## fit4duty (Feb 7, 2011)

Havasu - River Medical transporting ALS for all calls
Bullhead City - Transporting ALS FD for all calls
Kingman - Guardian Ambulance


----------



## MikeEMT609 (Feb 7, 2011)

mc400 said:


> Just take your national or actually fax it to DHS and fill out the application. They will send you an AZ card. There is River Medical Ambulance which covers the La Paz county areas which I believe is owned by AMR. Cannot tell you much about the other if they are Fire Based or Private for 911. There are for interfacility companies as well. I would think that the casino's in laughlin have some sort of ems first responders but I believe they are coverered by Clark County Fire 911 wise.



I know that River Medical is owned by AMR. The last time I talked to them via email they told me that they run EMT/Paramedic on the 911 units. IDK maybe that's changed. Since I currently work for AMR I might try and transfer there.
As for casino jobs, I know that to work there you have to be a security officer as well as an EMT. On the casino property I would think that you would assess and treat until FD and AMR arrive and transfer care to them.
I'll also look into obtaining NV EMT certification as well.



fit4duty said:


> Havasu - River Medical transporting ALS for all calls
> Bullhead City - Transporting ALS FD for all calls
> Kingman - Guardian Ambulance


I know that all agencies provide ALS leval care, but IDK what the staffing levals they use. I heard that River Medical run EMT/Paramedic staffing. as for Bullhead City, I think they staff their units by FF/PM crew using dual medics.


----------



## fit4duty (Feb 7, 2011)

Bullhead City is EMT/Paramedic staffed by fire dept personnel
Guardian Ambulance is EMT/Paramedic
River Medical is EMT/Paramedic


----------



## MikeEMT609 (Feb 7, 2011)

fit4duty said:


> Bullhead City is EMT/Paramedic staffed by fire dept personnel
> Guardian Ambulance is EMT/Paramedic
> River Medical is EMT/Paramedic



Thanks for the information-
Do you know if Bullhead City is staffed by firefighters or do they use EMT/medics that are single function working on the ambulances?

Do you happen to have a website or contact information for Guardian Ambulance? Do you happen to know what area they cover, and do they run in the 911 system or just IFT?

Just trying to look at all my options at this point.

If we make the move we're going to be living in Ft Mohave.


----------



## fit4duty (Feb 18, 2011)

Bullhead is staffed by city firefighters.
Guardian rolls in the 'high country' and rim areas from flagstaff to kingman doing 911 and IFT. Very solid medcontrol/protocols/education.
In the Fort Mohave region its River Medical. There are some smaller FDs along the river that pick up staff from time to time but thats few and far inbetween.
Lifeline out of Prescott fills in a lot of the middle areas between the north country and Phoenix metro-west around the wickenburg area through yavapi county. in yuma about 2.3hrs south of havasau its rural metro southwest ambulance


----------



## frankiemuniz01 (Feb 18, 2011)

Cannot tell you much about the other if they are Fire Based or Private.


----------



## K9 EMT (Mar 14, 2011)

I heard you pretty much had to be born in the back of an ambulance to get on with AMR in Laughlin,lol, those guys don't ever leave their jobs.


----------

